# My male krib (pics)



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,
i just wanted to show off my male krib..he is a dad to lots of babys but his mistress wont let him go anywhere near them in the day...enjoy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well where are the pics


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

:console: sorry lol...my computer has properly messed up..i was just making this..and about to put my pics on it then my comp frozen..and now all of my pictures have dissapeared..i had loads of pics...for my school project aswell..where could they be?? i hope that a trojan virus is not in my comp


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

ive put the pics on now!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, daddy is really pretty!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! And fishy :-D What camera are you using?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks, i am using a fuji film S500 i think its called that anyway


----------

